# FP care and feeding instructions



## dow (Oct 25, 2009)

I read here where some folks are printing FP care instructions on the back of their business cards.  Would you be willing to share what you're putting on them?  I'm getting ready for my first show and will have some fountain pens for sale, and I'd like to cover all my bases before the show starts.  Also, if you have a different method that you use, would you share that?

Thanks,
Dow


----------



## george (Oct 26, 2009)

I have put a scan of CSUSA care instruction on my web site + printed few copys. I offer this to every customer that purchase FP, but very few of them took it. 
I guess they generaly buy it for presents and instruction would ruin the  gift design.

Does someone perhaps know if higher class of FP (Montblanc, Pelikan ...) comes with care instrucions ?


----------



## dow (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks George.  I'll look at their site and see what they have to say.

Anyone else?


----------

